# My Chi's NV bowls from Bailey's mom, Kim



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

These are the bowls that Kim made for me. They are so cute!! I use them in the mornings for the chi's NV and Nupro breakfast. 
The bowls have the chi's names on the front and a little chihuahua on the back! They also came with a lid, so the bowls are perfect for defrosting the NV in the fridge.
I just love these bowls, so I thought I would share how I use them.
Thank you Kim, you did a great job!

The front of the bowls









The back of the bowls









The bowls with the NV Raw inside ready to go into the fridge to be defrosted for tomorrow's breakfast









Preparing breakfast









Breakfast ready to be served









The chi's enjoying their breakfast in their new bowls
















(That's Lola's little leg. Lol!)

























They usually don't get to eat on the carpet, but since I was taking pictures I didn't want to sit on the tile to do it.  
Thanks again Kim!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh Lisa, they are precious. This is so wild. I just sent Kim a pm 5 minutes ago asking for a quote on 4 bowls with names and lids just like yours. Isn't that crazy??? Then I hit new posts and this was number one. My hub finally got paid (it had been 6 weeks, believe it or not). I guess his boss thinks people like to work for free. LOL. The pups are precious as ever!!! Yep, I want these bowls and she needs that puppy so it's a win/win. Thank you so much for posting. I've been missing your babies!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

aw look at that little leg and maxx!!! <3 they finished it!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

rcj1095 said:


> Oh Lisa, they are precious. This is so wild. I just sent Kim a pm 5 minutes ago asking for a quote on 4 bowls with names and lids just like yours. Isn't that crazy??? Then I hit new posts and this was number one. My hub finally got paid (it had been 6 weeks, believe it or not). I guess his boss thinks people like to work for free. LOL. The pups are precious as ever!!! Yep, I want these bowls and she needs that puppy so it's a win/win. Thank you so much for posting. I've been missing your babies!!!


Oh Robin you will love these bowls! That is so funny that you just pm'd Kim about them.Lol!
Your husbands boss sounds like my husbands boss. I guess since the bosses are loaded, they don't think their employees need their paychecks right away.

When you get your bowls post pics! Actually, you need to post some pics now of your babies! I miss your chi gang!!!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Awwww thanks hun for posting those, the Chi's look like they really enjoy them!  I got some of that NUPRO stuff in a free sample for Bailey and the cats... not used it yet, kinda nervous. lol

I am more then happy to make these for anyone, I will be running to the store tomorrow to see how many bowls are available for Robin, these sell out pretty quick at the store! If anyone else is interested, PLEASE get your orders in quickly. The bowls are $7.50 each.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Aw thanks girl. I will post some new pics sometime this week. Yea, Andrew's boss is building a huge house with a pool in it but decides his management can work for free. Sure, I'll just dip into my "huge" savings acct. and make a couple house payments.  Since he got paid, I figured I'd better get the "littles" their harnesses from Mandy and I'd love a few more things from Kim. I'm kinda reorganizing my kitchen and doing a new "dog" corner. Her stuff is so beautiful. I want a jar that says "Nupro" and one that says "Bully's". I just need to get this stuff now while I have the moolah. He.He.He. Love your pups girl, so much!!!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

rcj1095 said:


> Aw thanks girl. I will post some new pics sometime this week. Yea, Andrew's boss is building a huge house with a pool in it but decides his management can work for free. Sure, I'll just dip into my "huge" savings acct. and make a couple house payments.  Since he got paid, I figured I'd better get the "littles" their harnesses from Mandy and I'd love a few more things from Kim. I'm kinda reorganizing my kitchen and doing a new "dog" corner. Her stuff is so beautiful. I want a jar that says "Nupro" and one that says "Bully's". I just need to get this stuff now while I have the moolah. He.He.He. Love your pups girl, so much!!!


Lol! Sounds just like my hubby's boss! The managment can wait I guess.Lol!
I love the idea of a Nupro jar!! Thanks Robin, I'm gonna steal your idea!Lol!! I will have to get one of those too... soon. 
I am in the process of getting all the chi's new Puppia's, and new bed bags, so I need to chill on the spending.Lol.
Thanks! I love your chi babies too...post lots of pics, and pics of Coop too! 
Let me know how your dog corner turns out.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> Lol! Sounds just like my hubby's boss! The managment can wait I guess.Lol!
> I love the idea of a Nupro jar!! Thanks Robin, I'm gonna steal your idea!Lol!! I will have to get one of those too... soon.
> I am in the process of getting all the chi's new Puppia's, and new bed bags, so I need to chill on the spending.Lol.
> Thanks! I love your chi babies too...post lots of pics, and pics of Coop too!
> Let me know how your dog corner turns out.


I'll take pics of my dog corner after I do it. I thought the Nupro jar would be cute and it could set out then. What kinda beds you getting them Lisa? The beds in their crates are awesome. Are these for around the house???


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

rcj1095 said:


> I'll take pics of my dog corner after I do it. I thought the Nupro jar would be cute and it could set out then. What kinda beds you getting them Lisa? The beds in their crates are awesome. Are these for around the house???



Yes! Pictures would be great!
I'm going to get them the bed bags/sacs. I want them for the winter, so they can burrow inside of them. I will put it in their crates.
They already have heated beds for around the house that rarely get used because they are on the couch all the time.Lol!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> Yes! Pictures would be great!
> I'm going to get them the bed bags/sacs. I want them for the winter, so they can burrow inside of them. I will put it in their crates.
> They already have heated beds for around the house that rarely get used because they are on the couch all the time.Lol!


We must be completely out of our minds!!! Will you still keep the beds (the beautiful beige ones) in the crates and just add the burrow sacks? Are you getting them to match or all different? 

We are getting new carpet in the only room in our house that has carpet and because of that, I am into every area of my house now. We are re-organizing, getting rid of stuff, less is more, ya know? One room of carpet and my entire house is in turmoil. I guess I'm an all or nothing person, huh??? LOL. It sure has motivated me to make a few changes. Lived here four years and it's just time. I'm excited for my jars from Kim. I've been waiting and waiting and she needs it now and I want it!!!


----------



## Triton07 (Jul 9, 2009)

Ooo what fancy, and beautiful bowls!! Classy dogs deserve only the best


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

rcj1095 said:


> We must be completely out of our minds!!! Will you still keep the beds (the beautiful beige ones) in the crates and just add the burrow sacks? Are you getting them to match or all different?
> 
> We are getting new carpet in the only room in our house that has carpet and because of that, I am into every area of my house now. We are re-organizing, getting rid of stuff, less is more, ya know? One room of carpet and my entire house is in turmoil. I guess I'm an all or nothing person, huh??? LOL. It sure has motivated me to make a few changes. Lived here four years and it's just time. I'm excited for my jars from Kim. I've been waiting and waiting and she needs it now and I want it!!!


Lol! Yeah, I'll just put it on top. More cushion for them.
I'm going to get the girls pink and brown polka dots like the one you have I think, and maxx the same one in blue.

I totally get what your going through. I'm always trying to rearrange stuff, and make it more convenient, but in the process the house is a disaster zone.Lol.
The jars are great! I have one that says treats on it and I love it!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Triton07 said:


> Ooo what fancy, and beautiful bowls!! Classy dogs deserve only the best


Aww, thanks! 
Yeah, I think chi's are very classy little dogs too.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> Lol! Yeah, I'll just put it on top. More cushion for them.
> I'm going to get the girls pink and brown polka dots like the one you have I think, and maxx the same one in blue.
> 
> I totally get what your going through. I'm always trying to rearrange stuff, and make it more convenient, but in the process the house is a disaster zone.Lol.
> The jars are great! I have one that says treats on it and I love it!


Okay, that will be adorable. I just ordered the jars. One that says "Bully's", "Nupro" and "Treats". I'm so excited. That and the food bowls and a couple of ashtrays and she made me a jar for Bambi, my angel, to keep her ashes and special stuff in. I'll be bawling over that one, huh? I'll take pics when I get my loot. She's so talented, isn't she? Can't wait to see your burrow beds!!!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Awww, you two are way too sweet, I am over here blushing and bawling! LOL


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Bailey's Mommy* said:


> Awww, you two are way too sweet, I am over here blushing and bawling! LOL


We are going to get you that puppy. After I told my hub, he's like, order your stuff. You've been wanting it and timing is everything!!! I can't wait!!!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

rcj1095 said:


> Okay, that will be adorable. I just ordered the jars. One that says "Bully's", "Nupro" and "Treats". I'm so excited. That and the food bowls and a couple of ashtrays and she made me a jar for Bambi, my angel, to keep her ashes and special stuff in. I'll be bawling over that one, huh? I'll take pics when I get my loot. She's so talented, isn't she? Can't wait to see your burrow beds!!!


Everything is going to look great! I just love the Nupro and Bully's jar idea. I can't wait to see pictures of it!!
The Bambi jar is precious. That is so sweet. I think Bam deserves her very own special jar.

Don't you have a pink polka dot bed bag/sac?


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Half way there!!!!!  Anyone else want anything special made for your precious Chi babies?!!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> Everything is going to look great! I just love the Nupro and Bully's jar idea. I can't wait to see pictures of it!!
> The Bambi jar is precious. That is so sweet. I think Bam deserves her very own special jar.
> 
> Don't you have a pink polka dot bed bag/sac?


I sure do. Robbie made it for me. It's so awesome. What's funny though, mine lay on it but don't burrow in it. They did at first. They'd rather snuggle together in their beds. It's so cute. Is she making yours or Mandy? She makes them too. Such talent on this board!!!

Her jars are so affordable, even with the shipping. I can't wait to get them. I've wanted those bowls since I saw them but totally stole your idea of putting their names on them. Never even thought of that. You gotta grab a bully one and a nupro one. Then it'll sit next to the treat one. I love having three of everything.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

rcj1095 said:


> I sure do. Robbie made it for me. It's so awesome. What's funny though, mine lay on it but don't burrow in it. They did at first. They'd rather snuggle together in their beds. It's so cute. Is she making yours or Mandy? She makes them too. Such talent on this board!!!
> 
> Her jars are so affordable, even with the shipping. I can't wait to get them. I've wanted those bowls since I saw them but totally stole your idea of putting their names on them. Never even thought of that. You gotta grab a bully one and a nupro one. Then it'll sit next to the treat one. I love having three of everything.


Yeah, I am having Robbie make them. I think mine will burrow inside, they do it to their blankets, and I figure when it gets cold they can go inside the bed. I really like the brown and pink (like yours) and Robbie says she has it in the same pattern in brown and blue so I chose to buy from her. I figure I'll buy a little from everyone!Lol. 
I still need to buy the blue chi harness from Mandy and more of the pink chi harnesses. I just LOVE how Brody's turned out.
I'm insane! These chi's have it all!! LOL!!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> Yeah, I am having Robbie make them. I think mine will burrow inside, they do it to their blankets, and I figure when it gets cold they can go inside the bed. I really like the brown and pink (like yours) and Robbie says she has it in the same pattern in brown and blue so I chose to buy from her. I figure I'll buy a little from everyone!Lol.
> I still need to buy the blue chi harness from Mandy and more of the pink chi harnesses. I just LOVE how Brody's turned out.
> I'm insane! These chi's have it all!! LOL!!!


We are so much alike Lisa. I love Robbie's beds. I just ordered two harnesses from Mandy for Lily and Chloe. They are still too small for any other kind and hers look awesome. It's time these girls learn to walk on a leash, don't ya think? Kim's stuff is pretty unique. I don't think anyone else on here does that. I like to spread it around also. I wanted the pink chi but she had plenty of the pink polka dot (like Ann's Lily) and that was my second choice so I told her to just use that. I love, love, love polka dots. Can't get enough of them on anything. I'll have some good pics to share when my treats get here. Yea, I've been out of my razor refills for like a week but the chi's sure have what they need. I think we actually are the problem cuz they don't even know any better!!!:coolwink: Still gonna get your fab set up as soon as mine are done with the playpen!!! Brody's turned out so awesome. Maxx needs that. We'll be our own support group for each other, deal???


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

rcj1095 said:


> We are so much alike Lisa. I love Robbie's beds. I just ordered two harnesses from Mandy for Lily and Chloe. They are still too small for any other kind and hers look awesome. It's time these girls learn to walk on a leash, don't ya think? Kim's stuff is pretty unique. I don't think anyone else on here does that. I like to spread it around also. I wanted the pink chi but she had plenty of the pink polka dot (like Ann's Lily) and that was my second choice so I told her to just use that. I love, love, love polka dots. Can't get enough of them on anything. I'll have some good pics to share when my treats get here. Yea, I've been out of my razor refills for like a week but the chi's sure have what they need. I think we actually are the problem cuz they don't even know any better!!!:coolwink: Still gonna get your fab set up as soon as mine are done with the playpen!!! Brody's turned out so awesome. Maxx needs that. We'll be our own support group for each other, deal???



Yeah, we are so much alike! I just love Polka dots too! My favorite is baby pink with black polka dots. I went through a phase with that when I first got Lola.Lol.
Razors? What's that? 
J/K! But I know what you mean. I need clothes, and a new bottle of Armani Code perfume would be nice, oh, and some new sandals, but I'd rather buy beautiful things for my babies.
It's a deal girl! We will be our own support group! LOL!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

rcj1095 said:


> We are so much alike Lisa. I love Robbie's beds. I just ordered two harnesses from Mandy for Lily and Chloe. They are still too small for any other kind and hers look awesome. It's time these girls learn to walk on a leash, don't ya think? Kim's stuff is pretty unique. I don't think anyone else on here does that. I like to spread it around also. I wanted the pink chi but she had plenty of the pink polka dot (like Ann's Lily) and that was my second choice so I told her to just use that. I love, love, love polka dots. Can't get enough of them on anything. I'll have some good pics to share when my treats get here. Yea, I've been out of my razor refills for like a week but the chi's sure have what they need. I think we actually are the problem cuz they don't even know any better!!!:coolwink: Still gonna get your fab set up as soon as mine are done with the playpen!!! Brody's turned out so awesome. Maxx needs that. We'll be our own support group for each other, deal???


You will LOVE Mandy's harnesses. They are very well made and I get compliments on Lola's everytime she wears it. Yeah, Lily and Chloe will look so sweet in polka dots, and I think Ann's Lily looks adorable in hers. 
I can't wait until you get all your fun stuff in!!!!:laughing1:


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> You will LOVE Mandy's harnesses. They are very well made and I get compliments on Lola's everytime she wears it. Yeah, Lily and Chloe will look so sweet in polka dots, and I think Ann's Lily looks adorable in hers.
> I can't wait until you get all your fun stuff in!!!!:laughing1:


Me too. I haven't spent money in a while so I'm kind of excited. I will post pics and keep ya posted girl. Thanks for being my sponser for our addiction!!!


----------



## voodewlady (May 14, 2009)

I may be interested in one of your bowls. How much would the total be with shipping to Kansas? My zip code is 67037.


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

wow these ideas are great!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

The bowls are beautiful. So nice to see pics of your babies using them. Love them! Mine will not eat out of a bowl, ( gets their faces wet, I guess). They eat off small plates. Kim, do you make plates?


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

I will sure try and make a small dinner plate for your sweet little Chi's! 

Voodew, for 1 bowl and shipping it will be $18.50 and that includes insurance. I am going to try and find a smaller box, which should be cheaper with shipping... I'll let you know! 

I was at the store today to pick up Robin's bowls, there are only SIX left... if anyone else is interested, let me know!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Those bowls are great! And the pics are fabulous!!!! I may have to order Brody one of those. He wouldn't want to be left out!!! 

Brodysmom


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Just let me know, like I said, there are 6 left at the store and one might already be spoken for... Brody would feel soooo special!  lol


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

Those are beautiful bowls....great pictures...love to see them enjoy their foods.....


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

N*T*M*4U said:


> Those are beautiful bowls....great pictures...love to see them enjoy their foods.....


Thanks Moni! Yeah, Kim's bowls are so pretty, and I just love that each chi has their own bowl with their name on it. The little chihuahua on the back is so cute too!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> Thanks Moni! Yeah, Kim's bowls are so pretty, and I just love that each chi has their own bowl with their name on it. The little chihuahua on the back is so cute too!


I am so excited for my treats from her. I've waited a long time. She is so talented. What a great price. We'd pay that for the bowls without the etching!!!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

rcj1095 said:


> I am so excited for my treats from her. I've waited a long time. She is so talented. What a great price. We'd pay that for the bowls without the etching!!!


You are so right Robin! Her stuff is priced really well.
You are going to LOVE everything. The treat jars keep the treats fresh too. I'm not sure if your familiar with grain free Wellness treats, but they are soft, and will dry out if they aren't kept airtight. I put my Wellness treats in the Jar I got from Kim, and they keep perfectly.


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

omg the bowls are so pretty. Looks very elegant.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Kim helped me so much with my dear Bam Lisa. She ran an auction and put her time and money into things and auctioned them off and gave me the profits for Bam's medical care. She was wonderful. She deserves this pup. She's been through a lot with her own baby issues and she is such a good person. I hope we can raise enough money selling her wonderful things to get her this baby!!! Baby deserves a home with them.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Thank you Robin, you have brought tears to my eyes. I am so happy that I helped you so much, I only wish I could have done more. 

Its hard losing a baby, and Bailey fills me with such joy and helps my heart to sing! I want my heart to sing a bit louder now, and this little girl is definitely making that happen!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

rcj1095 said:


> Kim helped me so much with my dear Bam Lisa. She ran an auction and put her time and money into things and auctioned them off and gave me the profits for Bam's medical care. She was wonderful. She deserves this pup. She's been through a lot with her own baby issues and she is such a good person. I hope we can raise enough money selling her wonderful things to get her this baby!!! Baby deserves a home with them.


Yeah, Kim's a sweetie! That was so nice of her to do that to help you with Bam. I wasn't around at that time, but I know a lot of people on here have a connection with you because of Bam. I'd like to think I do as well.
Yes, I know Kim does derserve this little girl!!
I hope more people buy her etchings. They really are so wonderful, and the money is going to a good cause...what could be better then giving a poor little chi in need, a loving home and a warm bed to sleep in!
My mom saw my treat jar from Kim, and got one for herself. She loves it, and has it displayed on her kitchen counter filled with treats for her chi.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> Yeah, Kim's a sweetie! That was so nice of her to do that to help you with Bam. I wasn't around at that time, but I know a lot of people on here have a connection with you because of Bam. I'd like to think I do as well.
> Yes, I know Kim does derserve this little girl!!
> I hope more people buy her etchings. They really are so wonderful, and the money is going to a good cause...what could be better then giving a poor little chi in need, a loving home and a warm bed to sleep in!
> My mom saw my treat jar from Kim, and got one for herself. She loves it, and has it displayed on her kitchen counter filled with treats for her chi.


I've been talking to my clients about her stuff too. It is just so unique. Lisa, you have connected with me and my babies just as if you were here at that time. So has Ann. I've made amazing friends on here and when you are going through something that you really don't think you can handle and you log on and have 20 people wishing you well and praying for you and pm'ing you and sending you financial and emotional support, it is truly mind blowing. It bonded me with some of these people forever. I've yet to be able to help anybody since then and I'm not even donating, I'm getting awesome stuff for the money. It opened my heart to the love that people really have for other people in need. Our money situation lately sucks but my hubby was like, get your stuff. He knows what Kim did for us and he wants her to have this baby, if not both of them, also. I hope people realize that 10 or 20 dollars adds up so quickly!!!

Kim, thanks hunni. Selfishly, I want you to get her, so me and the pups can make a 2-1/2 trip to visit!!!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

You two are just awesome! I love ya both!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

WOW Fantastic work on the bowls. Looks like the chis love them.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Lisa, how much NUPRO do you put on the NV a day? I am going to start giving Bailey his... 

Thanks Lynx, let me know if you want some!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Kim, I think I do about 1/2 tsp. (if you got a sample, you probably didn't get the scoop). They send a little scoop. I sprinkle it on each meal. Dry or raw, doesn't matter. You can also sprinkle it on kibble and add warm water, just enough to cover it, and it makes a gravy and mine love it that way.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks! I am going to start that in the morning, he will be getting his medallion in a little bit.... I hope he eats it this time... lol


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Is anyone else interested in these bowls?


----------



## voodewlady (May 14, 2009)

I sent you a PM.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I am, I love the bowls. I will be PMing you as well. Kay & Zoey


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Great, just let me know! Thanks!


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

Look at all those tongues!!  Cute babies and I love the bowls!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Aren't they cute!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

They all look so cute eating out of their new bowls....I just ordered a treat jar and bowl from Kim...so excited to get them....
She does a great job


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

avbjessup said:


> Look at all those tongues!!  Cute babies and I love the bowls!


Thanks Ann! 



Dazy Mae said:


> They all look so cute eating out of their new bowls....I just ordered a treat jar and bowl from Kim...so excited to get them....
> She does a great job


Thanks!
Your going to LOVE the treat jar, and especially the bowls!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> Thanks Ann!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea sister, you started the whole bowl craze!!! As soon as I saw yours, and I do the medallions also, I was like oh yea, gotta have em!!! I'm so excited for all my loot! Poor Kim is gonna be so busy for a while. I think she enjoys it though!!! All worth it for Baby Kahlua!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I just love them Lisa! I can't wait to get mine.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Yeah, going to be busy for about 2 weeks! LOL It is all worth it, baby Kahlua will be ours soon! 

Those wanting to place an order with PayPal, let me know!

*EDIT* I also want to mention, the treat jars are running out. I bought out the store of them a while back and they haven't gotten any in since then. I've been in contact with Libbey Glass trying to find a way to order them in bulk from their store directly. In the mean time, I've only got 3 or 4 left! I hate when the stores run out of my products!!! lol


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Ohhhh, you do Paypal now?


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Robin is being an absolute sweetheart and letting me use her paypal!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Do you want me to Paypal you on over my money now? I can do that right now if you want me too. I'll send the clothes out later this evening through the mail if you want to do it that way.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

It doesn't matter to me, whatever your wanting to do!  Do you know Robin's paypal addy?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Going Paypal will be so much easier.  I don't know her Paypal info., can someone PM it to me?


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

I will, on its way!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

K, thank you.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

One thing I should add about the paypal... I will have to wait until Robin sends me the money before I can buy/make/ship everyone's stuff. There is a lot of people sending payments to her paypal, and I don't have that much available cash on hand to buy & ship everyone's products until I've received the money. Thanks!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

My payment has been sent, and I don't mind waiting.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

rcj1095 said:


> Yea sister, you started the whole bowl craze!!! As soon as I saw yours, and I do the medallions also, I was like oh yea, gotta have em!!! I'm so excited for all my loot! Poor Kim is gonna be so busy for a while. I think she enjoys it though!!! All worth it for Baby Kahlua!!!


Robin, I know your going to LOVE the bowls!!
They are perfect for defrosting the medallions.
I'm not sure if you give your chi's different amounts of Nupro or NV... I do for Lola and Lila. Lola gets half a medallion and I have to make sure Lila gets NO Nupro. The bowls really help out!
Yeah, Kim is going to be a busy girl for awhile, but I think she enjoys her crafts.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Busy, busy like a beaver!!! I just ask that everyone have patience please, lots to do and only 2 hands to do it!  lol


----------

